# Random Sentence as Written by Your Autocorrect



## squeezablysoft (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm probably not explaining this very well, but basically what you do is if you have auto correct with automatic word completion, you type your nickname here and then the next word after that that your autocomplete suggests and then the next word after that and so forth until you have a sufficiently logical and/or ridiculous sentence. Idk, it's funny when ppl do it on Facebook lol. I'll start:

Squeezablysoft the first time I have a good day at work on the phone with her and I was a little bit of an adult nature and the desire to be a little bit of an open source project is a bit of an artist and the desire to be a few weeks ago by herself and her and the desire to go to get my life and the desire to be a little bit of an emotionally and physically active in the morning of my life and I can be a bit of an emotionally and physically or mentally ill be a good day at work on the phone with the world of my life and I can be a good day at work on the phone with a good day at work on the phone with my first year of college and the desire to be a good day at work on the phone with me and my life is a bit of an emotionally and physically or mentally ill be a good day at work on the phone with me and my mom is a bit of an emotionally and physically or mentally ill (at this point it gets stuck in a loop and just keeps repeating "be a good day at work on the phone with me and my mom is a bit of an emotionally and physically or mentally ill" over and over again).


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 15, 2018)

If I wanted to use the second word that autocomplete suggests each time I get:

Squeezablysoft and my dad was in the phone for me and physically active directory domain names are provided for me and I have to get started making it was the first one I can get my email is that they have been really good idea to be sure that are very welcome back in my life with me feel better soon and my dad is that they have the world in which I can get my text you have to be able too but I'm sure you are interested and I have to get started making it was the world is that a bit more about it was so good to go back to you are interested and I can get it was the first one (here I hit the infinite loop of "I can get it was the first one").


----------

